# Who was your first?



## Griffyn'sMom

Jazz! ::wavey:


----------



## Jo Ellen

Jazz! 

(haha GriffynsMom, I think I know why you used 2 smileys!  )


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My Tucker...then your baby...


----------



## BeauShel

:--big_grin:Miss Jazz is my first.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Whew!!!! So glad this is about zipper noses.... even though this is like a second home, there are some things that stay private! ROFL. My first zipper nose was such a love.... a very blonde male named Joker..... Penny & Maggie's Daddy.


----------



## Debles

Jazz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

penny & maggie's mom said:


> whew!!!! So glad this is about zipper noses.... Even though this is like a second home, there are some things that stay private! Rofl. .


roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Gar-... oh... er... um... Jazz.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

mssjnnfer said:


> gar-... Oh... Er... Um... Jazz. :d


ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## LizShort

Jaz is my first


----------



## paula bedard

Not only is Jazz the first zipper nose I've seen, she's the first zipper nose I'd ever heard of.  I remember the question of zipper noses coming up and Hooch explaining what it meant. I'm a fan of zipper noses!


----------



## Jake'sDad

First was definitely my Jake, but Jazz is the second!


----------



## esSJay

I'm going against the grain here, and my first was *mm03gn*'s Bailey by about 5 whole seconds ahead of Jazz's! This thread was one of the first ones I remember reading after I joined.


----------



## olik

Jazzio girl-you are the one.


----------



## sammydog

Jazz was my first too! Back when she was just a wee pup! I saw two Golden puppies this weekend with them


----------



## amy22

Jazz


----------



## janine

I like the title of your thread...I guess I have a dirty mind today. (and see I am not alone) I don't know any zipper nose goldens personally ... but Jazz sure is cute.


----------



## janine

don't know why this printed twice...deleted one I think


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

hahahaha I was wondering too! LMAO

The first zipper nose I am 100% sure I knew was a show bred male. He was was a Crash son.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

My Gunner has a crooked zipper nose. I'm at work so can't show you right now...

I'll have to check out some of the photos I put on the forum...I just had one taken this week-end and you can see it.


----------



## moverking

Jazz! Followed by Ant's General Patton!

I'm surprised I never noticed Kimm's pups zipper though...hmmm...must mean she doesn't post near enough pictures, lol


----------



## rappwizard

A breeder friend of mine had a litter (I think it was her second or third?) that had one pup with a zipper nose. I couldn't tell it was, but she pointed out the direction of the hair growth.

It's interesting that it seems to occur only on the nose!


----------

